# 10 - why did i sell this synth?



## Ryan

I sold my unit back in 2018. At that time I thought I didn’t need it. Last year I started to sample and build my own library, and it was at that time I realized that I missed my Evolver. Produced around the year 2000. Not only is it a great analog and digital synth, but it also possess another great functionality and that’s the audio insert/ or external input.


----------



## Ryan

Reel magic teaser. I'm working on a video showing you how I use this Tandberg Reel2reel recorder as a tape echo/delay-machine. 8-telefunken tubes etc etc.. This 6X was made in the 60's and even Louis Armstrong's home stereo rack in Corona had a Tandberg 6X. Stay tuned! and hear this teaser. A simple Zebra patch without any effects. Only effect is the Tandberg 6X and a spring reverb. 






Best
Ryan


----------



## CGR

Ryan said:


> Reel magic teaser. I'm working on a video showing you how I use this Tandberg Reel2reel recorder as a tape echo/delay-machine. 8-telefunken tubes etc etc.. This 6X was made in the 60's and even Louis Armstrong's home stereo rack in Corona had a Tandberg 6X. Stay tuned! and hear this teaser. A simple Zebra patch without any effects. Only effect is the Tandberg 6X and a spring reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> Ryan



Great stuff!


----------



## Ryan

I'm slowly working on a video. But due to the Covid-19 and all the schools closed it takes longer for me to make it. Kids home etc..


----------



## CGR

Ryan said:


> I'm slowly working on a video. But due to the Covid-19 and all the schools closed it takes longer for me to make it. Kids home etc..


Fully understand - challenging times!


----------



## Ryan

Hello all!


After a loooong period of staying at home due to Covid-19. I decided to realize a project that I've been planning on doing for a long time now. It started with a drawing of the GUI and on how I wanted the structure of the sounds etc to be. After so many hours of programming, reading, making graphics, sampling, cutting etc. I finally have a teaser to show you guys.





My main goal and focus were to fill a gap in my template where I needed intimate near textures and sounds.

In my Alpha you will hear 3 different sounds.
1: is the acoustical microphone placed near the double bass
2: is the pickup microphone placed inside the double bass (makes for a grittier sound)
3: samples from my Moog.

Everything is recorded trough top vintage equipment trough tape etc etc. Some sounds are also processed trough analog effects units.

I've also recorded my own Impulse Responses. So, what you hear in this teaser is those IR's 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ryan

Hello!

*HOME STUDIO Setup 2020 | Kai-Anders Ryan (studio tour) *

No talk, just showing off some equipment and gear. 

Music: Kai-Anders Ryan - 02 - Sunlight Soon on spotify & YT.


----------



## Ryan

CGR said:


> Great stuff!



Here you go!  
Will do another video showing other functions too.


----------



## Ryan

Composing a score/song with the use of analog tape and analog console. Piano is used as the main instrument. Song name Høstsang (autumn song).

*06 - Høstsang (autumn song) | PIANO to TAPE, and TAPE to DAW |*




All samples are my own.
Synth: Moog Slim Phatty.


----------



## SvenE

Ryan said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> After a loooong period of staying at home due to Covid-19. I decided to realize a project that I've been planning on doing for a long time now. It started with a drawing of the GUI and on how I wanted the structure of the sounds etc to be. After so many hours of programming, reading, making graphics, sampling, cutting etc. I finally have a teaser to show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main goal and focus were to fill a gap in my template where I needed intimate near textures and sounds.
> 
> In my Alpha you will hear 3 different sounds.
> 1: is the acoustical microphone placed near the double bass
> 2: is the pickup microphone placed inside the double bass (makes for a grittier sound)
> 3: samples from my Moog.
> 
> Everything is recorded trough top vintage equipment trough tape etc etc. Some sounds are also processed trough analog effects units.
> 
> I've also recorded my own Impulse Responses. So, what you hear in this teaser is those IR's
> 
> Enjoy!



How is this project going? Sounds really interesting!


----------



## Ryan

SvenE said:


> How is this project going? Sounds really interesting!



Hi Sven!
It's getting there. There are some minor issues in my scripting that I need some help figuring out. But overall, it's starting to sound really good.

Best
Ryan


----------



## SvenE

Ryan said:


> Hi Sven!
> It's getting there. There are some minor issues in my scripting that I need some help figuring out. But overall, it's starting to sound really good.
> 
> Best
> Ryan


Hi Ryan! Would love to learn more about this when it is finished. Good luck with the scripting and maybe someone on this forum can help you out.


----------



## Ryan

SvenE said:


> Hi Ryan! Would love to learn more about this when it is finished. Good luck with the scripting and maybe someone on this forum can help you out.


Sure. I will keep you updated!


----------



## Ryan

When Covid-19 came I decided it was time to make an EP. So, with late evening hours, new studio in house, and a lot of new instruments to sample. I made this.. Basically everything is sampled or played by me.





Best


----------



## Ryan

*VANAHEIMR *






This will be my first commercial released sample library. This is one man doing everything.. So be gentle! :D








KAR – Sample Developments


MY VISION My vision is to fill the gap between the orchestra & synths with the flavor of raw, authentic, and sometimes ugly sounds and samples. After years of composing using commercial librari…



kaiandersryan.no





Prices and availability will be announced soon. 

Vanaheimr consist of 3 different instruments and recordings that can be controlled from the user interface. The patches includes Acoustical recordings and analog synthesizers that have been processed trough old vintage gear.

The start of a _new_ series of instruments from KAR.

So basically you get 3 separate instruments in one package. But, it's when you blend them together that the magic starts to happen.

Everything without the _strings _are from my upcoming releases.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vintage Console pre-amps --> Microphones --> recorded to tape (Otari MTR 12) --> into Cubase.

Instruments that have been sampled are the following:


Deep-sampled vibraphone
Cello-stroking
3 layers of sampled Moog synthesizer (to create different tonal character)






Specially made IR-convolutions for the reverb was made just for this patch using outboard external gear.


----------



## pulsedownloader

Sounds great, well done!


----------



## ltmusic

Great !!!


----------



## Ryan

Thanks guys!
Here comes a quick walkthrough of how it's setup and how it sound. No talk! Just pure playing around..


----------



## Ryan

Hi,
I'm releasing this sample library / instrument for free because I see I don't have so much time to make it as perfect as I want it to be.. Sometimes it's best to just get it out of the system and move on to the next project. I will update this release from time to time. I also have 4-5 other libraries I need to get done. Hope you enjoy it! 

http://kaiandersryan.no/?product=vanaheimr-3-free-patches 

Best
Ryan


----------



## CGR

Ryan said:


> Hi,
> I'm releasing this sample library / instrument for free because I see I don't have so much time to make it as perfect as I want it to be.. Sometimes it's best to just get it out of the system and move on to the next project. I will update this release from time to time. I also have 4-5 other libraries I need to get done. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> http://kaiandersryan.no/?product=vanaheimr-3-free-patches
> 
> Best
> Ryan


Many thanks for your generosity Ryan. The video demo sounds very dreamy & mysterious. Downloading now and will check it out soon 

Cheers,
Craig

EDIT: just discovered it's for Kontakt 6. Stuck here on 5.8.1 at present :(


----------



## Ryan

CGR said:


> Many thanks for your generosity Ryan. The video demo sounds very dreamy & mysterious. Downloading now and will check it out soon
> 
> Cheers,
> Craig
> 
> EDIT: just discovered it's for Kontakt 6. Stuck here on 5.8.1 at present :(


Thank you so much. To bad you dont' have Kontakt 6.. 
I'll update the shop with details regarding the Kontakt 6 platform.


----------



## Ryan

I sold my unit back in 2018. At that time I thought I didn’t need it. Last year I started to sample and build my own library, and it was at that time I realized that I missed my Evolver. Produced around the year 2000. Not only is it a great analog and digital synth, but I also possess another great functionality and that’s the audio insert/ or external input.


----------

